# Sharing a connection for gaming



## TitanSound (May 11, 2011)

Hello all,

I want to host a "LAN party" type affair for the release of Battlefield 3. Instead of using PC's we shall be using Xbox 360's. 

I want to know if having more than one outgoing connection to a server will disrupt the experience for all players concerned. Obviously the best way to know is to do a connectivity test but wondered if people had done this successfully before?

Ta!!


----------



## Crispy (May 11, 2011)

A quick google indicates "can of worms" territory I'm afraid...


----------



## TitanSound (May 11, 2011)

Arsebags.


----------



## Pingu (May 11, 2011)

will server be outside of the lan?

if so it will probably be much more efficient to have everyon at home on their own connection


----------



## TitanSound (May 11, 2011)

Pingu said:


> will server be outside of the lan?
> 
> if so it will probably be much more efficient to have everyon at home on their own connection



Yeah but there is nothing like the thrill of going into battle side by side. 

After some digging I found this article:

http://www.unofficialguidetolive.co.uk/faqs/63-two-xboxes-using-one-router-internet-connection

Seems two would be OK but more than that...I don't know.


----------



## Pingu (May 11, 2011)

also depends on your bb connection speed too. if on a 50 meg connection will be easier to do than if on 8 meg.

try it and see


----------



## TitanSound (May 11, 2011)

Well I am switching providers soon and will be able to get close to 20mb as I am very close to the exchange, about 400m away. I'll get my mate to bring his box round and if we can do it on my current connection (4mb...cheapo landlord) hopefully it will be much better on the new one.


----------



## Yata (May 11, 2011)

I've got an exchange about same distance from me and I could get like 23mb tops, should be enough imo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2011)

Good news.


----------

